# Is it G2G?!



## bitterStrength (Sep 28, 2014)

I need to get some caber so I can start my cycle!  I've seen MANPOWER being tossed around here a lot. Is Manpower G2G?!

Thanks guys


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 28, 2014)

No. Busted. Finite. Caput.


----------



## bitterStrength (Sep 28, 2014)

we are talking about Manpower research supply right?

http://www.mpresearchsupply.com/store/products.php?product=CABERGOLINE-0.5MG-x-40ct#reviews


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 28, 2014)

bitterStrength said:


> we are talking about Manpower research supply right?
> 
> http://www.mpresearchsupply.com/store/products.php?product=CABERGOLINE-0.5MG-x-40ct#reviews


Scammer took over the name last I heard...


----------



## deadlift666 (Sep 28, 2014)

Manpower has been gone for a long time now.


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 29, 2014)

wish he was around. still have some of his caber that always works


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 29, 2014)

The caber I got from manpower was nothing but cialis.


----------



## Hero Swole (Sep 29, 2014)

Cobra Strike said:


> The caber I got from manpower was nothing but cialis.


This makes slot of sense now. No wonder I had a chubby 24/7 had to stop taking.

Was it the red caps?


----------



## Patriot1405 (Sep 29, 2014)

His whole product line were red caps


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 29, 2014)

Cobra Strike said:


> The caber I got from manpower was nothing but cialis.



I'm actually ok with that lol


----------

